# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  محكمة النقض : تقرر أن تحريات الشرطة ليست كلها صحيحة يجب أن يفصح ضابط المباحث عن مصدر

## hazem mohamed

محكمة النقض : تقرر أن تحريات الشرطة ليست كلها صحيحة يجب أن يفصح ضابط المباحث عن مصدر تحرياته

محكمة النقض تقرر …..

أن تحريات الشرطه ليست كلها صحيحه ويجب أن يفصح ضابط المباحث عن مصدر تحرياته للأن ليس كل ما يقال عن الناس يصادف الحقيقه والصدق وأن تحريات الشرطه لا تصلح وحدها أن تكون دليلا أساسيا على ثبوت الجريمه ولا يجوز للقاضى أن يبتدع الوقائع أو أن ينتزعها من الخيال ..

وجاء بأسباب حكم محكمة النقض الصادر بجلسة 6-2- 2016 والذى عادت به إلى الزمن الجميل في صياغة الاحكام من عذوبة الكلمه ورصانة الاسلوب وقوة التعبير فقد صاغت اسباب حكمها في الطعن رقم 25951 لسنة 58ق بصياغه رائعه قالت فيه (إن تحريات الشرطه ليست كلها صحيحه وليس كل ما يقال عن الناس يصادف الحقيقه والصدق ….والواقعه الواحده يختلف الناس في تفسيرها ……وأن تحريات الشرطه لا تصلح وحدها أن تكون قرينه معينه أو دليلا أساسيا على ثبوت الجريمة ……. ويجب على ضابط المباحث أن يبين مصدر تحرياته لمعرفة ما إذا كانت تؤدى الى صحة ما انتهى إليه من عدمه وإنها بهذه المثابه لا تكون إلا مجرد رأى لصاحبها يخضع لاحتمالات الصدق والكذب إلى أن يعرف مصدره ويتحدد كنهه .

كما تضمن الحكم أيضا ان من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص الواقعة من أدلتها أو عناصرها المختلفة ، إلا أن شرط ذلك أن يكون استخلاصها سائغاً وأن يكون دليلها فيما انتهت إليه قائماً في أوراق الدعوى ؛ فالأحكام يجب أن تبنى على أسس صحيحة من أوراق الدعوى وعناصرها ، فإذا استند الحكم إلى رواية أو واقعة لا أصل لها في التحقيقات ، فإنه يكون معيباً لابتنائه على أساس فاسد ، متى كانت الرواية أو الواقعة هى عماد الحكم ، فلا مشاحة أن يقدر قاضي الموضوع التحقيقات وما بها من أدلة وأن يستخلص منها الوقائع التي يعتقد ثبوتها ويبني عليها حكمه ، ولكن بشرط أن تكون هذه الوقائع متمشية مع تلك التحقيقات وما بها من أدلة ، بحيث إذا كان لا أثر لها في شئ منها فإن عمل القاضي في هذه الصورة يعتبر ابتداعاً للوقائع وانتزاعاً لها من الخيال ، وهو ما لا يسوغ له إتيانه ؛ إذ هو مكلف بتسبيب حكمه تسبيباً من جهة الوقائع على أدلة تنتجها ، ومن جهة القانون على نصوص تقتضي الإدانة في تلك الوقائع الثابتة .

(الطعن رقم 25951 لسنة 85 جلسة 6-2-2016 )

----------


## kura

جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا الموضوع ولكن طمعنا بالمزيد وانتم أهلا لذلك

----------

